# Went to first training class and I'm so excited!



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Have fun Skenney! This is one of the best times you'll have with Rusty. You'll be so proud of him at times and so frustrated at other times. When you give him a command and he does it first time it's like "*WOW*". He really is listening. Isn't he so clever!!!!

ENJOY this time!!!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

We didn't start Sidney in Basic Obedience until he was a year old. He already knew most of the commands but was never taught to heel properly. The biggest thing for Sidney was to learn to focus. He was just so excited with all the other dogs and people. I think you will find this to be Rusty's major obstacle as well.

Please keep posting back to this thread as he progresses, I'm interested in comparing notes.

By the way, our instructor was an ex- military dog trainer and later in the 1960's trained leader dogs for the blind... he was all about choker-chains and collar jerks... not a single treat was given in 10 weeks of training. Now we are enrolled in a beginning agility class and it is ALL about treats (no punishment is allowed)... from one extreme to the other. And believe me, agility is FUN!


----------



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

We finished our puppy preschool a few weeks ago and Daisy was amazing. She picked up commands faster than most dogs in the class. She was so well behaved, even though there were 8 other dogs in the class. They were given off-leash time to play every week and she was so friendly and playful, even with the tiny dogs. I really was so proud of her. 

We had one class where they brought out the tubes and ramps that they use in agility training. The purpose was to get the pups used to odd shapes and objects. Well, Daisy took to them without hesitation. The trainer said that she'd be a great candidate for agility, since she's fearless. We have the second part of training starting in 2 weeks and we'll see what happens from there. I'm not against doing the agility training with her later, but only if she likes it and I'm not sure about competing. That was never my intention when I got her. All I know is that she LOVES running and jumping and exploring. We'll see where this takes us.

Enjoy your training classes. They're so much fun!

Have a great weekend,
Bonni


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

I have no easy access to any type of dog/puppy training here where I live. I am in a small town at least 90 minutes or more from cities and towns where dog training is offered. So, it's all up me, and I do the best I can. I really envy those of you who can partake in training with your puppy.


----------



## Tracy (May 15, 2005)

Rocky just started puppy school a few weeks ago. He's such a quick learner and picks up so fast, the trainer always uses him to demonstrate. I was pretty surprised at how fast he picked up on things, I thought I would have the most trouble, as I'm a first time dog owner, but it seems like I chose the right dog.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Miss Daisy's Mom said:


> I have no easy access to any type of dog/puppy training here where I live. I am in a small town at least 90 minutes or more from cities and towns where dog training is offered. So, it's all up me, and I do the best I can. I really envy those of you who can partake in training with your puppy.


Leigh - is it possible to have a doggy play day with any neighbours that have friendly dogs? My point being........if you can't get to obedience class ............ then bring the obedience class to you.! Even if you have 1 other dog come to visit it would give Daisy socialization.


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

Do our other 5 dogs count? LOL Actually, the only other dog in my neighborhood is a toy poodle. Daisy is too lively to play with a wee one like that, plus I don't think Nugget is very sociable, as he spends all of his time alone in his yard. Hmmmm .... maybe I should have him over for HIS sake! 

I've seriously been thinking of petitioning the City Council to take a piece of one of our huge parks and make a dog park out of it. It wouldn't take much to do that - just some fencing, double gates, and water spigets piped into the area. Can you tell I've been thinking about it a lot? LOL


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

I hope you can get the City to work with you on that, it sounds like a great idea. That is just too bad that there are no classes close to you, training classes are such a great bonding experience. Woody has had puppy school, then had to lay out for his surgery. We start beginner classes in August, and I can't wait! 

Good luck with your petition!


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

Thank you, MegB!  And good luck to you and Woody in your beginner classes! I'm sure you'll have lots of fun!


----------



## Skenney (Jul 10, 2005)

We had class #2 last night, first class with the dogs! Rusty was so excited to see other dogs but was also a little distracted. I had a leg up because my mother in law took her dog to this same school so I knew the commands she'd be teaching and have been working on them at home for the last 3 weeks. Rusty knows the sit and down command, with both word command and hand signal only. Its kinda neat, its like doggie sign language!

Well... I thought my dog would be an obvious shining star (don't we all!), but he turned into a typical goofy puppy. He was calm when she was talking, which was good because a few smaller dogs yipped through it and I could barely hear her. But when it came time to stand up and do a few drills he got distracted by the dogs next to him. 

The main focus of the night was to learn leadership for the owners. We would say the dogs name and try to get eye contact out of the dog for as long as we could. Rusty is great at that, he follows me everywhere anyway. He did stay very interested in what I was doing, and listened very well. So although he was distracted he still did well with his first class.

At the end of the class she asked if anyone wasn't comfortable with letting them play free to leave, and the rest of us let our dogs loose. Of course I end up totally surprised when my calm, cool as a cucumber dog suddenly turned into a spaz and was the only dog actually running around like a nut trying to play and nip with other dogs. I wouldn't have cared, it was cute actually, until some lady with a little dachsund had a slight fit when my dog was trying to play with hers. She was saying things to her husband about how my dog was too aggressive and too big and her husband was saying he's just a big playful dog, he's not being aggressive at all. So now I felt like a jerk since I'm the only one who's dog is doing this, and I'm thinking geez, maybe the etiquette here is to keep him more controlled. I asked the instructor if I should leash him because he's freaking out another owner and she said no way! He's just being a playful adolescent boy. I felt so much better! Hopefully the daschund lady chills or just doesn't participate next time cause I'm just gonna let Rusty go to town!


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

That sounds like a pretty cool class. I like the idea of letting the dogs have playtime--our obedience school doesn't do that.

As far as the woman with the dachsund, I would not give her a second thought. It sounds like her husband and the instructor both know that she is a little overprotective. Like you said, if she doesn't like it, she needs to pull HER dog out.

We are heading back to training classes in a few weeks, and I can't wait! Woody loved puppy classes, and he did really well in them. They told me that goldens are some of their most successful students, not that I am surprised! Good luck!


----------



## Skenney (Jul 10, 2005)

Class #3 was last night, what a nightmare! My husband didn't come with me, and I think its good to have a second person because I was lost on my own. Rusty is so distracted by the other dogs and I sat between 2 terriers of some sort that bark alot. So they'll all be sitting calmly until those 2 start barking and now Rusty thinks its play time and he can't even hear me calling him over those two dogs.

We practiced "Come!" and he did well at that. Then we talked about learning to walk on a loose leash, no more choking himself. She chose Rusty as her example dog since he drags me all over class normally. I was prepared for the worst....

He walked like a show dog!!! He was just beautiful with her, walking nicely and looking at her face the whole time. Then again, it was so embarrassing! I can't get him to look at me in those classes. He's such an angel at home, so well trained too! Just can't do it with the disctractions!

Anyway, lots of practice to go, but I know he can do it! He did it for her! It reminds me of kids, when mom says to do something they ignore. But when their favorite aunt or babysitter steps in, no problem!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Skenney,

QUOTE:
"He's such an angel at home, so well trained too! Just can't do it with the disctractions"

You couldn't say it any better. This is exactly how I would describe Kia, our older Golden.

Joe


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

An earlier monomer quote: "The biggest thing for Sidney was to learn to focus. He was just so excited with all the other dogs and people. I think you will find this to be Rusty's major obstacle as well."

Skenney... Did I call it right back in my first post or what? These beginning obedience classes are not so much about teaching your dog the commands as it is about getting your dog to focus with all the other fun things going on all around. When I very first called our instructor to sign up for the beginning obedience class, Sidney was only 5-months old (Sept) but by the time the class starts (May) he would be a year old... I was concerned. The instructor said that a year old was perfect... in fact he didn't like taking dogs any younger than that because of the distraction factor. I understood what he meant later while taking the class with Sidney and watching the other older dogs (all but one were older than Sidney... one was 6-years old, a very slow and sweet natured Yellow Lab- Daisy).

Your Quote: "He was just beautiful with her, walking nicely and looking at her face the whole time. Then again, it was so embarrassing! I can't get him to look at me in those classes."
Don't take it so hard... I've been observing Sidney in agility class as well as other Goldens and I've noticed something... all Goldens will instantly be on their best behavior when confronted by a stranger bearing treats... seems they only take you for granted once they get to know you and think they have you all figured out.


----------



## Skenney (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks Monomer! You're absolutely right, you called it from day 1! I'm guilty of not practicing at home as much as I probably should too. Thanks for the words of encouragement from everyone!


----------



## Boogity (Apr 23, 2005)

We just finished puppy kindergarten with our two tigers a few weeks ago. And ditto to everything you said, Skenney. Ginger was a little more reserved and Bogey was spastic. Both did very well with commands and socializing but they were both very energetic. We start Obedience I in a few weeks.

Enjoy every minute of it if you can. In a year or two you will look back with fond memories. Your Rusty will be a very handsome gentleman and a pleasure to be around.


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

We started beginner obedience last night, and Woody is right there in the same boat as Rusty. At home, he is all eyes and ears, and does everything pretty well. But in class, he is SO distracted with all the other dogs and people. I don't remember him being that way in puppy class a few months ago, so I suppose it is just his age. I checked out this thread first thing today, to get a little reassurance that it will get better! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Skenney (Jul 10, 2005)

I forgot to post about class #4! It was worth posting about too, much better!!!

I sat on the side of the class with the calmer dogs, and Rusty was a changed dog! Although he still had some distracting times, alot less this time. I pray that the next class will be better like this one and maybe he'll just keep doing better as time goes on! He learned "stay" this time and excelled in it! He also did great with "come!" even with the other dogs around.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Rusty will just get better and better...
I believe that is the purpose of attending an organized obedience class with your dog... you get the chance to accustom your dog to having many distractions present while you practice obedience commands... kind of tough reproduce this environment in your home.

We really focused on 'heel', 'down' and especially 'stay' in the beginning obedience class we took earlier this summer... by the end of the course, Sidney was one of only 4 dogs that would remain in a down-stay or sit-stay as the owner left the room by one door and return about 30-seconds later through another door. Now, in agility class we start off each session with a long down-stay. This past Monday Sidney was one of only 2 dogs to hold his down-stay as we (the teacher and the class) all in-a-line, 'snaked' our way between the dogs, while clapping hands. I believe this is only possible by practicing with distractions all-around. Next time you go to Wal-Mart, take Rusty along and practice his obedience skills near the door, while shoppers and carts go in and out... it's really makes for some good command practice situations. 

Yes, Rusty will only get better...


----------



## Skenney (Jul 10, 2005)

Class #5: Much better, even impressed my husband which is hard to do with the dog! We learned "wait" which was basically putting his food dish down and having him wait until you say its ok to go to it. She said this will help when you're approaching a doorway and you don't know what's on the other side, you want to go through first so he is safe. (example, vet's office, maybe some big scary sick dog on the other side!) 

We also had to leave the room & his line of vision and call him with a "come!". We were third to go, and the two dogs before him just started to go wild looking at and sniffing the other dogs as soon as their master left the room. Not my wonderful mama's boy! I called "rusty, come!" and he came running right for me, didn't stop for one sniff. Very proud!

The trainer used Rusty for demonstrating again, which makes me proud because it shows me that he's able to go to someone else without being fearful (which may be my demise as he'd walk off with anyone who picks up his leash...) and he listened and obeyed her well. Its nice when the instructor looks around and says "lets see, who's going to work with me today?" and the first dog she always looks towards is Rusty.

After class we went to my mother in law's house to play with her German Shepherd. He could easily kill my dog, and me, if he wanted to and will only be nice to a select group of about 8 people. Thank goodness I'm in the group! Seriously, he's a bit scary. I was nervous to introduce them but they were like best friends and they played long and hard. They have the same style of play, kind of running and chasing and knocking each other over. They got out so much energy! I wish I had room for another dog to keep him company at home!


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Congrats Stephanie.................it's such a nice feeling when your "mama's boy" becomes the class pet. That's what my bubbie boy was when we went to kindergarten obedience class. Makes you puff out your chest with pride. 

Remember those moments because you'll have to draw on them when he gets into trouble :lol:


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

How are classes going, Skenney? Woody has just started beginner obedience, and I have been reading your threads to get an idea of what to expect. The first two classes were a little disappointing--he was distracted, and he seemed worn out by the time it was over. But this week, he did really well--even the instructors noticed his improvement. 

You must be so proud to have the class "favorite." We have four goldens in our class, and they are all so friendly and smart. When our instructor calls our names at the beginning, she has to look around for some, but she always remembers the goldens and their people. 

Keep me posted on Rusty's progress!


----------



## Skenney (Jul 10, 2005)

Glad to hear you're seeing the same sort of results Meg! Rusty was the same at first but is much better now. We were bad doggie-parents and skipped this past week out of sheer laziness and exhaustion from being on vacation the week before. I had too much to do at home and couldn't get myself to go to the class. Rusty's punishing me though, we've had non-stop rain this week and he's so bored and therefore kind of hyper in the house! 

Keep posting here about Woody's progress too, I'd love to hear it!


----------

